# دليل التفتيش على صناعة الزيوت، الصابون و المنظفات



## مهندس المحبة (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*
هذا الملف جدا مفيد في الصناعة وهو مهم لكل جديد في هذه الصناعة وإن شاء الله تستفادون منه ولاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء ......*​


----------



## ميثم ابو زيد (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ايامكم سعيدة وكل عام وانتم بالف الف خير ومشكور على الجهود


----------



## YAMAHA_R1 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يامان


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

لك الشكر والتقدير علي ذلك الملف وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية استاذنا الكريم مهندس المحبة


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## اسلام البدوي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى على الدليل


----------



## غنيم جروب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اسائل اللة جل جلالة أن يراضيك


----------



## يزيد المحمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

منورين الموضوع وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ....


----------



## الدبور11 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك من اعماق قلبى الدبور11


----------



## omar2011 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك يباشا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مازن81 (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## عزو العز (15 يناير 2011)

إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترمين شكرا وهذة أجمل تحية مني لكم وارجوا لكم النجاح


----------



## عزو العز (15 يناير 2011)

السيد:المهندس المحبة المحترم معلومات مفيدة وجيدة جدا وهذة أجمل تحية مني لك على هذا الانجاز


----------



## ابو هتاف (23 يناير 2011)

> السيد:المهندس المحبة المحترم معلومات مفيدة وجيدة جدا وهذة أجمل تحية مني لك على هذا الانجاز


الله يجزاك خير


----------



## مراد الرشدان (11 فبراير 2011)

رائع جدا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والله من زمان بدنا موضوع ممتاز متل هاد.........


----------



## chemist feras (21 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررر جدا


----------



## اثيرالعرب (9 مارس 2011)

يسلموووووووو وجزاك الله عنا الف خير وخير


----------



## sahmed40 (15 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخى على الدليل


----------



## جزائري دمو سخون (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي من كل مكان...
انا جزائري من مدينة قسنطينة (منطقة الخروب).كيميائي حاصل على شهادة الماستر مؤخرا,في اختصاص الكمياء التحليلية و البيئة,اود دخول بأذن الله مجال الصناعات الكميائية الخفيفة..
و ذلك عن طريق قرض من وكالة مخصصة لتمويل الاستثمارات لحاملي الشهادات هنا في الجزائر..
لدي تكوين نظري و تطبيقي في مجال انتاج مواد التنظيف و التجميل و المواد الغدائية,حيث شجعني المكونون الذين تكونت عندهم على الاستثمار في هذا المجال,حيث يبدو سهل التطبيق و التطوير,مع العلم ان المواد الخامة مستوردة تقريبا كلها.
لكن يدور في رأسي مشروع اخر هو بداية انتاج بعض المواد الخام مثل الكحول الايثيلي الطبي و الماء المقطر و المذيبات....لاحتياجات السوق الصناعية لها ,افضل من دخول عالم المنافسة الشرسة مع كبار تجار وو حرامية الصناعات التجميلية و الغذائية....
انا تائه يا اخواني ارجو مساعدتكم و فك كربة مستقبلي الله يفك كربكم ان شاء الله

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
email: [email protected]


----------



## على المرسى (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shahd hamed (5 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## نضال عبد العال (27 أبريل 2011)

ايها الاخوة الاعزاء , هل من احد عنده تفاصيل عن خلطة الطحينية (مكونات وطريقة صنع طحينية الفلافل) افيدونا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## pecheure (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## basel631 (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## radwan1212 (23 يوليو 2011)

والله إنه من الملفات المفيدة التي يجب على الجميع النظر فيها والاستفادة منها 
مجهود تشكر عليه وجعل الله لك من كل دعاء بالخير نصيبا


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

يعني حضرتك كل مواضيعك اكتر من رائعو ومتميزة
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا الك بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## shadoo005 (29 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن طريقه لتتقيل الصابون السائل حيث اني استعمل البولي
لكن ملح الطعام يسبب عكاره للصابون
افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابو ندي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا الموضوع
ربنا يجعلوا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ك.عادل بكور (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي على الدليل


----------



## nfalgy (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## محمد أحمد على حسين (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود كبير يستحق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ALAAMOH (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عفاف احمد (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## nokiarody (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر وسلمت يداك


----------



## كيميائية مغتربة (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## yara_132 (10 يناير 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية *


----------



## mohtaha (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسماعيل العاتري (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## sadiqui007 (21 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك اللة خيرا*


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (2 مارس 2012)

مشككوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## arsenal4ever (10 أبريل 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## phpp (11 أبريل 2012)

*ممكن اعرف اسعار السلفونيك فى مصر 
واماكن بيعه والمواد الاخرة فى الاسكندرية د
ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله *خيرا


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (1 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ابو ديم (15 أغسطس 2012)

شكرًا


----------



## محمدعمار (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمار ناجي الظاهري (17 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم 

انا مهندس كيميائي عمار الظاهري عراقي الجنسية وخبير في مجال تصنيع المنظفات السائلة حاليا انا موجود بالجزائر لو حاب مساعدة في مجال المنظفات انا جاهز


----------



## نجاح الشمري (27 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## عبدالعظيم جلال (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبدالعظيم*

[]شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## m_elmsry84 (29 يناير 2013)

مشكووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (27 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أركجيني (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و مشكور على الجهود


----------



## Ahmed_Gamal (19 يوليو 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير 
وشكرا اخى الكريم...


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

فعلا كتاب جميل جدا


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و مشكور على الجهود
وشكرا


----------



## eslam_sha (11 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## abdo523 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## مهندس ضياوي (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الهمس جهرا (5 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## ابواحمدومريم (31 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## marwa_437 (13 نوفمبر 2014)

|شكرا جزيلا ومجهود رائع فعلا


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (22 نوفمبر 2014)

وقل رب زدني علما


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (25 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود رائع


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (24 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد المجمعي (17 مارس 2015)

بوركت وشكرا لك


----------



## العبد ابوعبدالله (17 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## ساره بدر (7 أبريل 2015)

شكرااا


----------



## مهندس مصر (13 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (18 يونيو 2015)

ربنا يزيدكم علما و يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم:75:


----------



## meddgt (26 سبتمبر 2015)

الله يعطيك العافية ​


----------



## المحايد دائما (29 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في موازين حسناتك


----------



## abeer cleane (13 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abeer cleane (13 ديسمبر 2015)

ما عرفت ليش ما يبان لى الملف


----------



## abeer cleane (13 ديسمبر 2015)

حدا يفيدنى يا جماعة الملف يبان لى


----------



## الجريسي (5 مايو 2016)

بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## mohammedrady (2 يناير 2017)

شكرا على الاضافة معلومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## Basem Morad (7 أكتوبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------

